# Buddy



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw him near the computer.
When I got up to look at the floor, there was a puddle.
I had him get a Urin Sample and it's Negative.
Previously, I found urin on a dog bed and on the floor.
What to do?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My female shepherd became incontinent as she got older. I had to give her a pill everyday. Everywhere she laid down, when she got up there would be a puddle. Very common for females, and easy to fix. I don't know if males can have the same problem.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

My 13 yr old cockapoo pee'd on the floor last summer. We were sure it was a UTI and her sample came back negative too. She had one more accident and then she was fine. Still not sure why she did it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

He went to Intermediate Dog Obedience tonight and I was told he did well.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Judi, how old is Buddy?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

You are the second person who asked me that tonight.
I don't know for sure since he came from a Rescue.
To my knowledge, he is about 7 1/2.
It was suggested that perhaps he is older.
Yet, when I adopted him, I was warned that he was a "High Energy" dog. This was when he was approximately 3. He still has so much energy. As of matter of fact, he has more energy than my 6 year old Golden.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

My parents' golden is 7 (almost 8) and he went through a period of potty training regression about 6 months ago. No obvious cause and it was over as quickly as it began. They call it his mid-life crisis. Hope all is well with Buddy and he's not feeling poorly.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow! Thank you so much for sharing that. I never heard of a "midlife chrisis" in a dog! You are serious aren't you? How did he handle it? I could use as many details as possible.


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a friend who just went thru something similiar with her boxer. Turned out it was a prostrate infection.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Judi said:


> Wow! Thank you so much for sharing that. I never heard of a "midlife chrisis" in a dog! You are serious aren't you? How did he handle it? I could use as many details as possible.


It was weird. He had been accident free for years and years and then one day my mom was talking with someone in the dining room and he walked in, looked at her, and peed. He did it several more times over the next couple of weeks. They just went back to the baby gates to restrict his area and became extra vigilant about making sure they took him out reguarly and stood there until he went (over the years they hadn't had to do that - just put him out when he asked and let him back in when he asked). They also took him to the vet and there wasn't anything wrong with him physically. 

As abruptly as it started, it stopped. There were no changes at all in his routine that they could think of that brought it on. They just decided that he must have been asserting his independence and had a "midlife crisis" - instead of buying a sports car and dyeing his gray fur, he recaptured his youth by deciding he was older and going to pee wherever he felt like it... Who knows what the real reason was, but it made sense to me!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Dogrunner said:


> I have a friend who just went thru something similiar with her boxer. Turned out it was a prostrate infection.


Did the Boxer have a Urin test that came out negative?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> It was weird. He had been accident free for years and years and then one day my mom was talking with someone in the dining room and he walked in, looked at her, and peed. He did it several more times over the next couple of weeks. They just went back to the baby gates to restrict his area and became extra vigilant about making sure they took him out reguarly and stood there until he went (over the years they hadn't had to do that - just put him out when he asked and let him back in when he asked). They also took him to the vet and there wasn't anything wrong with him physically.
> 
> As abruptly as it started, it stopped. There were no changes at all in his routine that they could think of that brought it on. They just decided that he must have been asserting his independence and had a "midlife crisis" - instead of buying a sports car and dyeing his gray fur, he recaptured his youth by deciding he was older and going to pee wherever he felt like it... Who knows what the real reason was, but it made sense to me!


How did the Vet determine that there was nothing wrong with him?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Judi said:


> How did the Vet determine that there was nothing wrong with him?


As I recall, urine tests and a general exam. He was happy and energetic, with the only "symptom" being accidents.


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, the urine test was negative. She and I use the same vet and she is awesome. I don't know what she did to determine it was his prostrate, but the meds she gave him for it stopped the uncontrollabe peeing that night.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker has some similar issues, but it's not in his control. The Vet seems to think it has something to do with spasms. They did lots of tests on him, but because it's not a continous issue, they didn't do an ultrasound yet.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It doesn't seem to be a continuous issue for Buddy either.
I haven't found another "accident" since he came home from the Vet after having his Urin test on Monday night. He's going away on Friday night and not coming back until Sunday night. He'll be at my daughter's house this weekend.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Tucker has some similar issues, but it's not in his control. The Vet seems to think it has something to do with spasms. They did lots of tests on him, but because it's not a continous issue, they didn't do an ultrasound yet.


What are you supposed to do in the meantime?


----------

